# Indian Conditions?



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

Heading up early Friday morning in the fridged temps to try for some crappie action. Just wanted to get a feel for lake conditions since we are an hour away. any help would be appreciated! thanks!

Linebacker43


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I was there Sunday and water temps were from 48-52 degrees. Caught a lot of crappies but I have heard the eyes are starting to move into the channels. Water was about normal everywhere we went.


----------



## Maisch4077 (Apr 5, 2012)

Brad? Its going to be treestand weather Friday morning!


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

LOL, yea I know. Get my vacation days back next Friday so already got some burnt up for that! Gotta get that freezer stocked up a little bit with some more fish before I go chasing bambi. Hope all is well man!

CHOPIC, thanks for the update man!

Linebacker43


----------



## jaws01 (Sep 30, 2013)

Eyes are on if u can find them was there on sunday did good they are hitting vibees 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jaws01 (Sep 30, 2013)

Two of the 5 from sunday 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Search4eyes (Sep 16, 2013)

Hey JAWS how do u like those vibes?


----------



## jaws01 (Sep 30, 2013)

Not to well but my fishing partner likes them a lot 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Search4eyes (Sep 16, 2013)

Whatever puts them in the boat I guess!


----------



## injun laker45 (Jun 28, 2011)

Been very windy the last few days, makes the main lake rough. But the saugeyes are turning on and the crappie fishing has been very good.
Vibees work really well here at Indian. Don't be afraid to change colors often until you find one they like.

Nice fish there jaws :B


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks for the tips guys! Vibees are loaded for the trip. What size do you guys usually use? was gonna hit the bait shop in the morning for some minnies, ill restock on some vibees as well if need be! Thanks again!

Very nice fish JawsO1! That would just be an awesome bonus!

Linebacker43


----------



## jaws01 (Sep 30, 2013)

We started out with the 1/4 then went to the 3/16 u will have to try both sizes and all different colors 2 keepers on 3/16 3 keepers on 1/4 good luck to u 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## CarolinaKid (Aug 24, 2013)

How's the 'eye fishing from shore at Indian? Looks a little crazy on google maps haha


----------



## jbirch0 (May 13, 2013)

What are the vibes baits ?


----------



## CarolinaKid (Aug 24, 2013)

jbirch0 said:


> What are the vibes baits ?


http://www.venomlures.com/venom_vibra_max.htm


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

I caught some eyes a couple weekends ago ago from indian on blade baits too. I was using a local companies blade bait....the flitterbait 2 from smack tackle. Same premise as the vibe but hand air brushed to look super realistic. No bigguns but heres a couple pics.



















A shot of the flitterbait....its been abused a little.












Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## sore lips (Oct 24, 2013)

Hit the shore this mornin. Got 2, both keepers. Minnie's on or near bottom.


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

I'll be up there tonight with my buddy from shore, hopefully we can get a few!


----------



## t-bag04 (Apr 5, 2012)

No eyes today but we finally found some crappie

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Search4eyes (Sep 16, 2013)

Another awesome day at Indian the bite is picking up


----------



## t-bag04 (Apr 5, 2012)

Nice catch me a and the linebacker did not find any today

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishguy 888 (Aug 8, 2012)

I went to Blackhawk tonight. All I can say if it was a tough bite.


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

NICE! Hual Search!! Man we couldn't pin point the eyes to save our lives, the few that we talked to on the water jigging didn't have any luck either, you must have a top secret spot  We did however figure out the crappie, never tried before up there, so Ill take them. Better then going home smelling like :S and there mighty tasty! Gonna have to make a few more trips before its way to cold! Good luck everybody!

Linebacker43


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

It took me three spots to find fish, I ended up with two and a couple others. Nothing special but they will make a good meal. I feel like if I would've toughed it out a little bit longer that I could have gotten another one but my hands had other ideas. On a side note they did drill the swimbait that I was throwing so it makes me want to try some joshys!


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Went out for crappie this morning, and gave up after an hour. It was just wayyy to windy to hold on any spots. Didn't see too many guys catching anything either. Lesson learned. Water temp was 43 this morning.


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

Figured I would just post back on this thread, planning on heading back up that way Saturday. Was just looking for conditions after this monsoon passes through tonight and early tomorrow. As always, any reports are appreciated. Thanks again and good luck to all that get out!

Linebacker43


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Lake was getting whipped up pretty good from wind but fish were liking it. Picked a nice limit up in couple hours had quite a few small fish hitting on swims first but then closer to dark better fish woke up newest color Big Joshy swim 2.75 was being enhaled the two color yellowtruese and pearl with red eye and the Chartruese Slush. Got to 19" on redhead Rogue after dark. Wanted to stay perfect saugeye night but wife got called in had the makings of a 20+ fish night. It was fun while i got to though. Be safe


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks for the update Slim, gonna give it a shot in the a.m. Will report back later tomorrow with findings. Hopefully a few of the toothy critters want to play!
Good Luck all!

Linebacker43


----------



## sore lips (Oct 24, 2013)

Had a good mornin. Got 4 keepers, including this 23 incher. Also 2 channels and a white bass. Nothin after the sun started shinning and the wind died down.


----------

